# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کدام مدیریت؟

## ali1st

سلام مدیریت صنعتی و مالی و دولتی و بازرگانی را بی زحمت مقایسه کنید ؟ کدومش؟

----------


## atena.kh

بازرگانی رو میگن خوب نیس...بقیشون بهترن...در همین حد میدونم..شرمنده خخ

----------


## ali1st

.ی

----------


## Homayoon

سلام به همه دوستان
بچه ها کسی تو دوستاش یا آشناهاش ، دانشچوی دانشگاه هرمزگان(بندرعباس) میشناسه که مدیریت بازرگانی بخونه ؟
باور کنین خیلی واسم مهمه
لطفا کمک بچه ها

----------


## ali1st

دوستان کسی نیست که جواب بده؟

----------


## ali1st

؟!؟

----------


## pouriajr121

> بازرگانی رو میگن خوب نیس...بقیشون بهترن...در همین حد میدونم..شرمنده خخ


دوست عزیز برعکس بازرگانی بهتره

----------


## ali1st

حالا بهترینش کدومه به خصوص از نظر بازار کار

----------


## ali1st

؟؟!؟

----------


## ali1st

؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

سلام 
خواهر من دانشجو دكتراي مديريت مالي هستن
مديريت مالي بازار كار خوبي نسبت به بقيه داره و رشتش يكمي جديده و از وقتي اومد بازار مديريتاي ديگه افت كرده البته درساش خيلي سخت تره نسبت به مديريت هاي ديگه اگه پايه رياضي خوبي دارين انتخابش كنين
تو اخبار هم تك رقمي كنكور انساني كه ازش پرسيدن گفت يا حقوق يا مديريت مالي ديگه خودتون تا تهش بخونين
سوال ديگه اي بود در خدمتم

----------


## ali1st

ممنون

----------


## ali1st

دوستان کس دیگه ای نظر ی نداره؟

----------


## erfancrepsley

قطعا مالي

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بهترین شاخه ی مدیریت, بازرگانی هست و بعد مدیریت مالی...(از لحاظ بازار کار )
تفاوت شاخه های یک رشته انقدر فراگیر نیست که میتونید با سرچ کردن توی اینترنت حدودی متوجه هر کدومش بشید...
اما در کنار این پیشنهاد میکنم که کارشناسی رو حسابداری بگذرونین و اگر هم میخواید به سمت رشته ی مدیریت برید برای ارشد بهش فکر کنید...

----------


## ali1st

ممنون ازکسانی که نظر دادند منتظر شرکت در انتخاب گزینه تون هستم

----------


## Prison Break

به جز مالی بقیه اکثرا از لحاظ بازار کار مشابه هستن... ولی اگه بخوایم رتبه بندی کنیم :

1 - مدیریت مالی
2- مدیریت بازرگانی
3- مدیریت صنعتی
4-مدیریت دولتی

ولی در مجموع به جز مالی که یکم متفاوت تره باقی فرق چندانی ندارن. اگر قصد ندارید برید مالی ، بازرگانی بهتر بقیه اس

----------


## ali1st

ممنون از فرار از زندان

----------


## ali1st

منتظر نظرات خوبتون هستیم همچنین لطفا از زمینه های بازرگانی هم بگید

----------


## ali1st

.؟!؟.

----------


## ali1st

......

----------


## مسیح

> سلام مدیریت صنعتی و مالی و دولتی و بازرگانی را بی زحمت مقایسه کنید ؟ کدومش؟


مدیریت صنعتی که رشته ی خوبیه و خیلی نزدیک به مهندسی صنایع هست
مدیریت مالی هم ازرشته های خوبیه که خیلی ها تو ارشد میرن سراغ این رشته و من شنیدم که برای دانشجوهای ارشد مالی زود کار پیدا میشه احتمالا برای کارشناسی هم همینطور باشه.بنظر من تو مواردی که گفتین این 2تا بهتر باشه.

----------


## ali1st

ممنون از مسیح

----------


## Ali.psy

طبق گفته دوستان و تجربه متخصصین مدیریت....

گرایشهای بازرگانی صنعتی و مالی از همه بهترن..صنعتی که شبیه مهندسی صنایع هستش..و گاها از مدیران صنعت بجای مهندسین صنایع استفاده شده...

----------


## ali1st

ممنون از اسکینر

----------


## ali1st

منتظر نظرات خوبتون هستم

----------


## ali1st

*😁🚄🚩🍩*

----------


## ali1st

*دوستانی که سر می زنند به این جا لطفا کم لطفی نکنن و در نظر سنجی شرکت کنن*

----------


## mina62



----------


## ali1st

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62





خواهر این ادا اطفارا چیه درود به دخترای زمونه خودمون که ابروهاشون میکشید رو زمین و سیبیلاشون  تا چونن ه شون اومده بود   خخخخ*

----------


## ali1st

*یکی از گزینه های نظرسنجی را انتخاب کنید*

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*بازر*

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*خیلی خزش کردی هی نقطه میزاری که بیاد بالا تو جدول زشته این کارا 
فدات شم*

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*البته مالی میگن بهتره اما سخت تر ااا


اصلا اگه مثل من سیاسی هستی که برو دولتی   چیکار ت کنم اصلا برو صنعتی    خخخخخ    ولی دور از شوخی یک دقیقه ساکت باش و ببین قلبت کجا داره میره*

----------


## radinn

Up

----------


## radinn

مدیریت مالی

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*بچه های تجربی منتظرتونم توی نظر سنجیم شرکت کنین 

بیو تکنولوژی کشاورزی نه ...
__________________________________________________ _________________________________

*

----------


## Ollare

مریدیت مالی .
شمابه ظرفیتشم نگاه کنی متوجه میشی

----------

